# How to check HDMI version?



## chits (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

If you gonna buy HDTV in INDIA..the user manual doesnt specify which HDMI it has HDMI 1.2 or HDMI 1.3b and so on...

Now is their any test by which we can know which type of HDMI , the product has ?


----------



## entrana (Dec 10, 2007)

its just... hdmi ... just go with it it works..


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 10, 2007)

hmmmm.................there are different versions of HDMI ( just like USB 1.1 and USB 2) for sure but most of the manufacturers do not specify the version.Later versions do cater for higher bandwidth but I do not know the real significance-needs some digging.
And yes, here is some bit of info from www.hdmi.org

*Q. What functionality was added to each specification? *

The following provides an overview of major functionality added to each version of HDMI:
HDMI 1.1 

Support for DVD Audio
HDMI 1.2 

Adds features and capabilities that increase HDMI's appeal for use in both the CE and PC industries. Specifically, the features and modifications for HDMI 1.2 include:
Support for One Bit Audio format, such as SuperAudio CD's DSD (Direct Stream Digital)
Changes to offer better support for current and future PCs with HDMI outputs, including:
Availability of the widely-used HDMI Type A connector for PC sources and displays with full support for PC video formats
Ability for PC sources to use their native RGB color space while retaining the option to support the YCbCr CE color space
Requirement for HDMI 1.2 and later displays to support future low-voltage (i.e., AC-coupled) sources, such as those based on PCI Express I/O technology


HDMI 1.2a 

Consumer Electronic Control (CEC) features and command sets and CEC compliance tests are now fully specified.
Creation of version 1.2a of the HDMI Compliance Test Specification (CTS), which includes a CEC Supplement. HDMI CTS 1.2a has been updated for technical consistency with HDMI Specification 1.2a as well as to the recently released HDMI Specification 1.2.
Significantly, CTS 1.2a contains additional cable and connector testing and Authorized Testing Center (ATC) submission requirements. Specifically, under CTS 1.2a, the Adopter shall submit for testing to the ATC any new HDMI cable whose length exceeds previously tested cables.
Additionally, HDMI Licensing, LLC will maintain a list of approved connectors. For a device to pass CTS 1.2a testing at an ATC, all connectors on such device must appear on the approved connector list. To add a connector to this list, the vendor must submit to the ATC or HDMI Licensing, LLC full and passing testing results.
*Q. What has been added in the HDMI 1.3 specification?*
Please see the HDMI 1.3 section at
*www.hdmi.org/learningcenter/faq.aspx


----------



## chits (Dec 11, 2007)

HDMI 1.3..consists of HDMI 1.3a and HDMI 1.3b..

Advantages are ..
spee of 10.2 Gbps

supports more colors upto 48 bits ....
a new color space xvYCC 
Dolby True HD format in which raw PCM will be sent for every channel...

except for audio ,HDMI 1.3 has no major use...for video the source has to contains information...
check this 
*www.engadgethd.com/2006/10/13/ask-engadget-hd-is-it-worth-the-wait-for-hdmi-1-3/


Sony V-series LCD TV does advertise with "Wide Color Gamut"....is this 1.3 ?

Gamut  = Subset of color...


----------

